# Twin or Twist?



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hullo

I’m changing my van to either an Adria Twin or Chausson Twist 02. Which one is best? Is the 2.3 really worth the extra when there are some journalists who say that they prefer the 2.2 in smaller vans? Is there a significant different in fuel consumption between them? Deals are similar for both so woulnd't mind either. 

I'll be subscribing to MHF soon uncleben so there is no need to advise me of the benefits. 

Your thought please? Thanks

Keith


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The 2.2 is adequate for the Twin. The Twin is well built but the design could have been improved. It was the most rattly conversion that I have ever had. My Wildax is so quiet in comparison.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Were both new vans? I haven't looked at Wildax mainly becaue the ones I've seen look drab.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Yes, both were new. Any questions that you might want to ask, feel free to send me a PM.


----------

